# iRiver e100 won't connect to MacBook Air



## kjaxn (Oct 11, 2008)

I got my new iriver e100 today, which is supposed to be compatible with a mac OSX system. it has only a funny tiny disc that wouldn't go anywhere on any computer i have, and a funny usb cable which i used to hook it up. it powers on, and seems to know it's hooked up, but it's not showing up on my mac, can't find it with finder or see any icon on the desktop (which is what i was expecting)

am i doing something wrong, or do i have a faulty unit here? can any one advise?

thanks,

kj


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm very sorry to break this to you but:


http://www.productwiki.com/iriver-e100/ said:


> Requires Windows XP or or Windows Vista (no Mac support).


There may be a way to switch it into mass storage mode and have the mac see it as a generic hard drive...

There may be something in your user manual about switching it into UMS mode. Unfortunately, I am unable to find a copy of your manual online. :4-dontkno


----------



## kjaxn (Oct 11, 2008)

thank you for your help. i did manage to find a way, after charging the e100, to switch its connection mode away from mtp (i think it was) into an alternative mode, that let it be recognized.

it is acting a little buggy though, so i would like to try it on my old pc which runs xp. but the little disc that came with the e100 is not the size of the regular discs i'm used to, and my del inspiron computer only has the larger sized disc slot.

i am not real computer literate, what am i missing here? how do i access the info on this little three inch ( or so) disc?

thank you for your help...i did not know about the wiki gadget site. i would like to make this iriver e100 work for me somehow.

kj


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It may be the case that all that disc has on it is Windows Media Player 10 or 11. Maybe a PDF version of the manual and a firmware utility...

If you already have that you should be able to access the device in MTP mode. The mass storage mode should also work without any drivers. :smile:


----------

